# Mist Makers with Green LED



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Does any one know where I can get a Mist maker with Green LEDS?

Here is a link to one that has 1 LED.

http://wholesalecentral.com/wholesa...favorites/store.cfm?visitorid=77390536&dbid=1

I would like to know if I can get a unit with like 6 LEDS.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I've seen mist makers with 6 LEDs but they are multicolored. I don't know if that is something that can be opened up to change the LEDs.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

*misting sites*

http://www.mountainvalleycenter.com/store/html/fogftn.htm

http://http://www.artisticdelights.com/scalmisfoun.html

http://http://www.mainlandmart.com/fogger1.html
We have many selections in fog output power.
Many mist maker accessories. 30 day money back guarantted!

http://www.smarthome.com/hw0429.html
this site has misting stuff and many halloween items also


----------

